# Very disappointed in Mavic...Shoe people read this!



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

For 2 reasons: 

1st because I (my fault!) stripped my cleat plate, and according to the LBS, Mavic discontinued the one piece I need  . 

I am kind of calling BS to this "discontinued" thing the shop told me....because looking at the shoes together, these parts look exactly the same  Phone call to Mavic in the morning to get the lo-down 


2nd I tried on a set of Galibiers and could not leave with out them 

 

I guess I am going to have to break them in tomorrow morning...darn 

Anyone recommend some inserts/arch supports that fit into Mavics shoes? I have never used them in any cycling shoe in the past so I am not really missing anything at the moment, but since I use them in every day walking shoes I think its time to get some.


----------



## ronf100 (Jan 16, 2012)

You might look at eFit by eSoles http://www.esoles.com/


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

Those look pretty good actually. I am kind of stuck right in the middle of all their california dealers. If you have them, I assume you like them? I'll look into those during some up and coming free time, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ronf100 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes, I like them. Using them for street and cycling.


----------



## heliski (May 16, 2009)

Hate my Mavics


----------



## Team Sarcasm (Oct 22, 2012)

They are (were -_- ) very nice shoes! I have zero complaints about them. I have yet to get the supports I mentioned earlier but that will come in time. 

#haters  jkjk People like different things so if don't like them find something you do like


----------

